# Financial Services and Insurance companies in dubai



## peter1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Is there a website or anything that I can check on a possible employer ie good employer, market leader in pay etc.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Not really. What are you looking for though? I may be able to assist.


_


----------



## peter1 (Apr 20, 2008)

*financial services companies in Dubai*

do you know anything about Oman Insurance Company?


----------

